# Salary in US$ or INR



## challenger2010

I am a US citizen planning on taking a job with an Indian company (international operations) in India. Can the Indian company pay me in US$ in a US bank account? if yes, will they deduct Indian income tax at source? If they pay my salary in INR, is there any way to repatriate thses indian funds (after paying Indian tax) back to US bank account?


----------



## asitk

you should be able to get paid in INR and then repatriate funds to the US bank account (there may be charge on the transfer however)


----------



## asitk

yes, but the company has to agree to do so also i am not sure if there is a provision in the local laws to allow a person to work without getting paid in India. You may be able be in the country temporarily on bussiness purposes and have to renew your visa from time to time


----------



## vasudevanss

asitk said:


> yes, but the company has to agree to do so also i am not sure if there is a provision in the local laws to allow a person to work without getting paid in India. You may be able be in the country temporarily on bussiness purposes and have to renew your visa from time to time


It's also illegal and tax evasion. If you are legally working in india, you will be paid an indian salary after tds!!!!!


----------

